# craftsman c950-52471-0 electric chute won't rotate



## yukon cornelius (Jan 20, 2019)

My craftsman c950-52471-0 electric chute won't rotate when I try the toggle switch. Any ideas as to how to repair this? It was working at the end of the season last year, but when I fired it up for it's first use this year it doesn't rotate.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Does this use a 12 volt battery or is the chute energized by the engine? Looks like it has a window regulator motor. I would get test light out and see if there is any power at the fuse and switch.


----------



## yukon cornelius (Jan 20, 2019)

It was a loose wire at the motor connection. It is energized by the engine.


----------

